# Charging Tesiyi 45 A / 3000mah in Nitecore i4 safe



## korn1 (28/9/16)

I just need to know quick


----------



## shabbar (28/9/16)

don't seee why not ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (28/9/16)

Of course it is not really 45A CDR, but should be safe to charge in there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scissorhands (28/9/16)

Charged 2 sets of 3 daily for 6 months, same bats same charger, no issues


----------



## blujeenz (28/9/16)

korn1 said:


> I just need to know quick


How else were you planning to do it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## korn1 (28/9/16)

Got confused with the ICR in the beginning

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (28/9/16)

korn1 said:


> Got confused with the ICR in the beginning


All good.
I also have a D4 nitecore, use it for all batt charging, nicads nimh etc.
my LG HG2's take about 5hrs from flat, they are also 3000mah capacity
of course thats with only 2 charging at 750ma, filling all 4 slots (each slot charges at 375ma) takes a much longer 8hrs


----------



## Silver (28/9/16)

blujeenz said:


> All good.
> I also have a D4 nitecore, use it for all batt charging, nicads nimh etc.
> my LG HG2's take about 5hrs from flat, they are also 3000mah capacity
> of course thats with only 2 charging at 750ma, filling all 4 slots (each slot charges at 375ma) takes a much longer 8hrs



By the way, @blujeenz, I'm too lazy to go fish out the manual - but do you know if the i4 is slot dpenedent? I seem to recall reading if you charge in slots 2 and 4 it does one thing and in slots 1 and 3 or some other combination it does something else with the charge current 

Or is it 2 batts in any slot combination that will give a faster charge?


----------



## blujeenz (28/9/16)

Silver said:


> By the way, @blujeenz, I'm too lazy to go fish out the manual - but do you know if the i4 is slot dpenedent? I seem to recall reading if you charge in slots 2 and 4 it does one thing and in slots 1 and 3 or some other combination it does something else with the charge current
> 
> Or is it 2 batts in any slot combination that will give a faster charge?


On my D4
1 & 4 charges @ 375ma
2 & 3 charges @ 375ma
the other combinations charge @ 750ma ie 1&2 and 1&3 etc
I'd imagine the i4 is pretty similar



> D4 only
> You can also set nite mode by holding the slot button down and it dims the display, as well as a low charge current of 300ma for small nicad's etc by holding down the mode button.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## korn1 (29/9/16)

Silver said:


> By the way, @blujeenz, I'm too lazy to go fish out the manual - but do you know if the i4 is slot dpenedent? I seem to recall reading if you charge in slots 2 and 4 it does one thing and in slots 1 and 3 or some other combination it does something else with the charge current
> 
> Or is it 2 batts in any slot combination that will give a faster charge?




I think I read that you must charge two AAA batteries in either 2 or 4 / 1 or 3 because charging one will over power it  You are def onto something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/16)

blujeenz said:


> On my D4
> 1 & 4 charges @ 375ma
> 2 & 3 charges @ 375ma
> the other combinations charge @ 750ma ie 1&2 and 1&3 etc
> I'd imagine the i4 is pretty similar



Thanks @blujeenz
Didnt have to go fish out my manual 
Its in a box somewhere - only problem is i am not sure where somewhere is...

Just to confirm, all four cells in - then should also charge at 375ma

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (29/9/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks @blujeenz
> Didnt have to go fish out my manual
> Its in a box somewhere - only problem is i am not sure where somewhere is...
> 
> Just to confirm, all four cells in - then should also charge at 375ma


Yip, 3 and 4 cells charge @ 375ma.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (29/9/16)

korn1 said:


> I think I read that you must charge two AAA batteries in either 2 or 4 / 1 or 3 because charging one will over power it  You are def onto something.



I had 2 AA' charging @ 1.51V which is rather high, sposed to be 1.38V, but if you select "low mode" it should be fine.
That said, 1 hr after taken off charge they had settled down to 1.38V .


----------

